# Sobrado



## Isamgallardo

Alguien sabe decirme cómo puedo traducir al español la palabra sobrado, que quiere decir una casa con dos pisos?

Os mando un abrazo!


----------



## MAGUANÁ

Isamgallardo said:


> Alguien sabe decirme cómo puedo traducir al español la palabra sobrado, que quiere decir una casa con dos pisos?
> 
> Os mando un abrazo!



Hola Isamgallardo:

En español exite una palabra que, aunque está en desuso, se parece muchísimo a la vuestra: *soberado*. Es, realmente, *desván*.
Ni recuerdo ni encuentro ninguna palabra que equivalga a *sobrado*. La traducción que me parece mejor es: *casa de dos alturas*.

Espera otras opiniones

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Buarque`s Paradise

Casa de dos pisos no es "sobrado", voy a buscar en una canción de María Bethânia...hablan "do sobrado...", creo que es el techado tipo galería o la casa, sin que tenga dos pisos, en un rato vuelvo, Borges tiene una palabra equivalente...voy a revisar
Saludos,
C.


----------



## willy2008

Creo que aquí se le dice entrepiso.


----------



## Mangato

En español también existe sobrado con el mismo sentido, aunque se use poco. Ved lo que dice el DRAE 
*6. *m. *desván.*

*7. *m.*. *m. ant. 
Cada uno de los altos o pisos de una casa.


----------



## Carfer

MAGUANÁ said:


> En español exite una palabra que, aunque está en desuso, se parece muchísimo a la vuestra: *soberado*. Es, realmente, *desván*. *Neste sentido, em Portugal pode-se chamar-lhe 'sótão', 'sobrado' ou 'desvão'*
> Ni recuerdo ni encuentro ninguna palabra que equivalga a *sobrado*. La traducción que me parece mejor es: *casa de dos alturas*.


 
'_Sobrado_' é uma palavra que só provoca confusões e mal-entendidos entre falantes de português e de espanhol e, inclusivamente, entre os falantes do português.

No sentido de_ casa_ de dois pisos não se usa em Portugal, mas sim no Brasil e nalguns países africanos. 
Creio que no sentido de casa-grande senhorial, do senhor-de-engenho, só se usa no Brasil.
O sentido de _andar de cima_, particularmente o de piso directamente debaixo do telhado, se não me engano é comum a todos os países de língua portuguesa. E a esta acepção que maguaná se refere, a de '_sobrado_' como sinónimo de '_sótao_'. Aqui começam as confusões com o espanhol, porque o '_sótano_' espanhol é a nossa '_cave', _ou seja, têm localizações diametralmente opostas (o _sótão_ no topo do edifício em Portugal, o _sótano_ nos subterrâneos do mesmo em Espanha. Dito doutra maneira '_sótano_'(ES)='_cave_'(PT) e '_sótão_'(PT)=_'ático'_, _'sotabanco'_ ou _'buhardilla'_(ES))
E ainda tem o sentido de pavimento de madeira, quando este é feito de tábuas corridas. Neste caso julgo que é comum a todos os falantes de português e corresponde a _suelo/piso/pavimento_ em espanhol.
Uma complicação!


----------



## Buarque`s Paradise

"O *sobrado* de mamãe é debaixo d'água 
o sobrado de mamãe é debaixo d'água 
debaixo d'água por cima da areia 
tem ouro, tem prata 
tem diamante que nos alumeia."

Yo creo en esta canción está uno de los sentidos que menciona Carfer, 


> Creio que no sentido de casa-grande senhorial, do senhor-de-engenho, só se usa no Brasil.


Tendría que saberse el contexto en el que se usará la palabra.
Saludos,
C.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Isam. 

Temos uma discussão anterior aqui no fórum sobre sobrado.

Esta (clique).

No alto da página exitste um dicionário Esp/Por onde você pode digitar primeiro a palavra que procura. Veja sobrado:
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/sobrado


----------



## Isamgallardo

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. El "Sobrado" a que me refiero es la "casa-grande senhorial". Creo que el desván no cabe aquí en este contexto por eso y tampoco ático. Pensé en traducir la palabra como casa de dos alturas, o de dos piso, o aún solamente casa para no crear más confusiones...

Qué os parece?

Sabéis estas casas que hay, por ejemplo, en Andalucía, y que generalmente tienen un balcón? Los sobrados a que me refiero son parecidos a estas casas.

Os mando un abrazo a todos...


----------



## Mangato

En España dependiendo de las diferentes comunidades son de distintos nombres y estilos. En Cantabria son _casonas__, pazos_ en Galicia y también en Portugal_, masías_ en Cataluña_, cortijos_ en Andalucía_, alquerías_ en la zona mediterránea, etc.


----------



## Isamgallardo

Olá, Vanda!

Obrigada pela atenção!
Eu já havia visto este outro forum e também procurado no dicionario do Word refence, mas ainda não encontrei a palavra que acho que seria equivalente... Nem sei se tem. Acho que vou optar por vivienda...

Qué os parece si pongo la palabra más general vivienda, sin especificar que es un "sobrado"...

Os mando un abrazo a todos!


----------



## brasileirinho

Buarque`s Paradise said:


> "O *sobrado* de mamãe é debaixo d'água
> o sobrado de mamãe é debaixo d'água
> debaixo d'água por cima da areia
> tem ouro, tem prata
> tem diamante que nos alumeia."
> 
> Yo creo en esta canción está uno de los sentidos que menciona Carfer,
> 
> Tendría que saberse el contexto en el que se usará la palabra.
> Saludos,
> C.



Bom dia, neste caso sobrado está sendo usado de maneira poética, pois é claro que um sobrado não pode estar debaixo d'água, no entanto não deixa de ser uma casa de dois andares, que é o significado, atualmente, mais conhecido no Brasil.

Quanto ao que diz Carfer, aqui no Brasil uma casa com sótão não é considerada 'sobrado' porque no andar de cima costumam estar os quartos. Também não o é uma casa com 'porão', que me parece ser a (o?) 'cave' em Portugal.


----------



## Carfer

brasileirinho said:


> Quanto ao que diz Carfer, aqui no Brasil uma casa com sótão não é considerada 'sobrado' porque no andar de cima costumam estar os quartos. Também não o é uma casa com 'porão', que me parece ser a (o?) 'cave' em Portugal.


 
A cave. Mas parece-me que então temos mais uma diferença. Embora o _sobrado_ sirva normalmente para arrecadação (o _trastero_ espanhol), por aqui há sobrados com quartos.


----------



## brasileirinho

Carfer said:


> A cave. Mas parece-me que então temos mais uma diferença. Embora o _sobrado_ sirva normalmente para arrecadação (o _trastero_ espanhol), por aqui há sobrados com quartos.



Ah, percebi que foi um erro meu, deixei a frase mal escrita.
Nos sobrados temos quartos, e não nos sótãos.


----------



## curlyboy20

Isamgallardo said:


> Qué os parece si pongo la palabra más general vivienda, sin especificar que es un "sobrado"...


 
Olá. Eu nunca tinha escutado a palavra *sobrado *nesse sentido. Tem que ser uma dessas palavras que já caíram em desuso, como já foi dito ao princípio. Pelo menos no Peru, "sobrado" é uma pessoa arrogante e prepotente.

Acho que você pode simplesmente dizer que é uma *vivienda de dos pisos *e assim evita criar confusão. 

Eu aprendi que em português o _"sótão" _é a parte de acima (ático) e o _pórão_ é a parte de abaixo (sótano), correto? Isso, como Carfer disse, gera muita confusão em ambas as línguas. 

Como se chama no Brasil o andar que está no chão num prédio?? Andar térreo??


----------



## brasileirinho

curlyboy20 said:


> Como se chama no Brasil o andar que está no chão num prédio?? Andar térreo??



Ou somente 'térreo'.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, térreo.


----------



## Mangato

Isamgallardo said:


> Olá, Vanda!
> 
> Obrigada pela atenção!
> Eu já havia visto este outro forum e também procurado no dicionario do Word refence, mas ainda não encontrei a palavra que acho que seria equivalente... Nem sei se tem. Acho que vou optar por vivienda...
> 
> Qué os parece si pongo la palabra más general vivienda, sin especificar que es un "sobrado"...
> 
> Os mando un abrazo a todos!


 
Si del contexto se desprende que es una vivienda señorial, puedes utilizar la palabra *mansión *(morada suntuosa).En la tradución de los versos de Buarque's Paradise, tendría todo el sentido. Mansión se utiliza támbién a veces con sentido irónico para referirse a una vivienda muy pobre, aunque en este caso se acostumbra a escribir entrecomillada.


----------



## MAGUANÁ

Carfer said:


> O sentido de _andar de cima_, particularmente o de piso directamente debaixo do telhado, se não me engano é comum a todos os países de língua portuguesa. E a esta acepção que maguaná se refere, a de '_sobrado_' como sinónimo de '_sótao_'. Aqui começam as confusões com o espanhol, porque o '_sótano_' espanhol é a nossa '_cave', _ou seja, têm localizações diametralmente opostas (o _sótão_ no topo do edifício em Portugal, o _sótano_ nos subterrâneos do mesmo em Espanha. Dito doutra maneira '_sótano_'(ES)='_cave_'(PT) e '_sótão_'(PT)=_'ático'_, _'sotabanco'_ ou _'buhardilla'_(ES))


 Truncado para abreviar por Maguaná

Ante todo, disculpas por la palabra "exite" de mi primer mensaje. Seguramente con el calor que hace, la "s" se habrá ido de vacaciones. La que no ha vuelto de la playa ha sido la "e" de *soberado*. En español soberado (y no sobrado) tiene un significado muy preciso: desván. No hay más acepciones. Personalmente ni siquiera conocía que, en mi idioma, la palabra *sobrado *tuviera significados relativos a casas y viviendas. Por este motivo, cuando leo dicha palabra escrita por un hablante de portugués, la asocio con soberado. De ahí mi comentario.
Me ha resultado muy ilustrativo su mensaje.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Isamgallardo

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas, realmente no sabía que la palabra sobrado podría resultar en tantas discusiones (buenas discusiones, claro) 

Creo que para mi caso voy a traducir como Vivienda o simplemente casa, ya que mansión le cambiaría el significado y desván, o buhardilla tampoco sonarían bien en mi contexto. Además, creo que no es necesario para el contexto que se sepa que la casa tiene dos, tres o que sé yo cuántos pisos. Todavía no sé cómo la traduzco, pero tengo aquí muchas opciones para pensar cuál de ellas me viene mejor. 

Os agradezco otra vez por las ayudas!

Isabella


----------



## ClaudiaSol

A veces utilizo la palabra chalet, que creo que da el sentido de casa de dos pisos. También se usa chalé. Copio la referencia: *chalé**.*(Del fr. _chalet_).
*1.* m. Edificio de una o pocas plantas, con jardín, destinado especialmente a vivienda unifamiliar.


----------

